# How you fit a modern bottom bracket in a klunker?



## Mtn Goat (Dec 11, 2015)

Please educate on how to put a modern bottom bracket in a old klunker frame.  Thanks, Jeff


----------



## bricycle (Dec 11, 2015)

there was a thread on this... good luck finding it tho-


----------



## Mtn Goat (Dec 11, 2015)

I searched but didn't find anything.  The search continues


----------



## Iverider (Dec 11, 2015)

Use one of these. http://www.treefortbikes.com/product/333222361058/481/TruVativ-American-to-Euro.html






And MAKE SURE YOU PUT IT IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION!!!!

Bottom Bracket threads are different from one side to the other of course. I'm not sure if the adapter is marked drive side and non-drive side, so check it out with your bottom bracket parts before installing it. They work pretty well.


----------



## buickmike (Dec 11, 2015)

The guys on the rat rod bike forum can provide detail- pics


----------



## Iverider (Dec 11, 2015)

I just did (above)


----------



## Mtn Goat (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks for the info.  I did find this thread that helped.. http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-47-CWC-bike&highlight=bottom+bracket+klunker.  Just like krautwaggen said its an adapter.  I'll check over at rat rod.   Again Thanks,  Jeff


----------



## Iverider (Dec 11, 2015)

You have that option or buy a 3 piece American Bottom Bracket.

Look for "3 piece American Bottom Bracket" and you should find something.

Here's one example.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-YST-BMX...214137?hash=item542783fc79:g:Ds4AAMXQzr1RzS7J


----------



## freddy (Mar 31, 2016)

amazon buy this and put your 3 piece cranks on 

*Bottom Bracket Conversion Kit*
by GasBike
$15.00+ $1.00 shipping


----------



## bairdco (Mar 31, 2016)

What he said (above.)

You can also find them on used 80's-90's cruisers. I've bought diamond back "sandstreaks" for $100 or less just for the parts. 

They have 26" Araya alloys with stainless spokes, three piece cranks with the American bb, and some other parts I've used on custom bikes.

The american 3 piece bb was popular in the 80's for BMX,  and they're easy to find.


----------



## Duchess (Apr 12, 2016)

If you do the conversion to a modern BB, keep in my mind that you may need to do some grinding and such inside the bottom bracket housing to make clearance for the cups and the bolts. In the case of a Sears Spaceliner, getting anything big enough to work for anyone with less time on their hands than an inmate serving life is difficult. I found a hole saw worked to get enough depth for the cups and a round file made the clearance for the bolts.


----------



## ratina (Apr 19, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-47-CWC-bike&highlight=bottom+bracket+klunker


This is my bike. I finally went to the bike shop yesterday to get the right parts. I needed a 68x127.5 spindle length with one spacer. Fits perfect now.


----------



## bikiba (May 4, 2016)

nice - I am contemplating doing the same thing to a Dutch road bike I have from the 50s to get some gears on the bike. i'm just torn if I really need to or just be happy with a sturmy 3speed coaster brake.


----------

